# UK equivalent to Informe de Vida Laboral?



## sicnarf

Does anyone know if there is an equivalent document to the Spanish "Informe de Vida Laboral" that I can request from the UK tax office for periods worked, NI paid etc ?


----------



## xabiaxica

sicnarf said:


> Does anyone know if there is an equivalent document to the Spanish "Informe de Vida Laboral" that I can request from the UK tax office for periods worked, NI paid etc ?


if memory serves it would be the P60

I think that only shows the previous year though





I'm very curious as to why you need one here in Spain, if you don't mind letting us know


----------



## sicnarf

xabiachica said:


> if memory serves it would be the P60
> I think that only shows the previous year though


Yeah the P60 only shows the current year and really just shows your taxable income that year.




xabiachica said:


> I'm very curious as to why you need one here in Spain, if you don't mind letting us know


When renting a property shortly after we arrived in 2011 I was asked for our Informe de Vida Laboral (for the purposes of getting landlord's insurance in case we didn't pay up, I think).

When I said I hadn't lived here that long they just said "OK well the same thing but from the UK" - and then they looked at me disbelievingly when I said I didn't thing such a thing existed - we managed to convince them that this was the case.

I didn't think it would be an issue again once I'd been working for a Spanish company for a while, but now I'm working for a UK company but resident in Spain, we're again being asked for proof that I am working. I've asked my company to write me an official looking letter with lots of stamps etc but it got me thinking it would be really handy if there was such a document.

I believe the E301 shows the periods you've worked in the last three years (or at least it did - it's for when trying to claim benefits based on work done in other member states - I just wondered if there was a more general "here is all the periods this person has been working in this country" document.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

sicnarf said:


> Yeah the P60 only shows the current year and really just shows your taxable income that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When renting a property shortly after we arrived in 2011 I was asked for our Informe de Vida Laboral (for the purposes of getting landlord's insurance in case we didn't pay up, I think).
> 
> When I said I hadn't lived here that long they just said "OK well the same thing but from the UK" - and then they looked at me disbelievingly when I said I didn't thing such a thing existed - we managed to convince them that this was the case.
> 
> I didn't think it would be an issue again once I'd been working for a Spanish company for a while, but now I'm working for a UK company but resident in Spain, we're again being asked for proof that I am working. I've asked my company to write me an official looking letter with lots of stamps etc but it got me thinking it would be really handy if there was such a document.
> 
> I believe the E301 shows the periods you've worked in the last three years (or at least it did - it's for when trying to claim benefits based on work done in other member states - I just wondered if there was a more general "here is all the periods this person has been working in this country" document.


Why isn't your last payslip enough? That shows that you're employed, doesn't it. It used to be what I showed in the good old days when I rented.


----------



## Wellington10

We have just rented a house and all they requested was a work Reference letter, just to prove the rent can be paid !!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Wellington10 said:


> We have just rented a house and all they requested was a work Reference letter, just to prove the rent can be paid !!!


But a nomina would serve the same urpose. They don't need to know what you've done in the past, the only need to know that you're employed now.


----------



## Lolito

Statement of national insurance contributions perhaps?


----------



## sicnarf

Pesky Wesky said:


> But a nomina would serve the same urpose. They don't need to know what you've done in the past, the only need to know that you're employed now.


Well this place wants proof that I've been working for the past 6 months - I'm just going to give them a letter from the HR department that states that. I can also provide payslips (but of course they're in English as I work for a UK company, so they might want them translated or something. jeje


----------



## sicnarf

Lolito said:


> Statement of national insurance contributions perhaps?


That sounds great - do you know if that's got a particular name (like S1 or E301 or something like that?


----------



## Lolito

The old E301 is now called U1, but it is only for getting unemployment help in Spain, together with the Statement of National Insurance Contributions. 

I asked for mine, two or three times, and they send it very quickly, I remember I needed to fill in some form.

Just looked, here is the form. The Statement shows all the years you have completed so far, including 2011/2012. 

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/2005/ca3916.pdf


----------



## sicnarf

Lolito said:


> The old E301 is now called U1, but it is only for getting unemployment help in Spain, together with the Statement of National Insurance Contributions.
> 
> I asked for mine, two or three times, and they send it very quickly, I remember I needed to fill in some form.
> 
> Just looked, here is the form. The Statement shows all the years you have completed so far, including 2011/2012.
> 
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/2005/ca3916.pdf



That's great - thanks very much for your help


----------



## Leonardino

It depends on whether or not you have been asked to work life is worth the form CA3916 or not, because working life has 2 functions. To certify the employment contracts you have had and still have, and justify your contribution to social security for benefits, subsidies or even retirement. So it is not only a question of confirming that you have contributed to social security, but it is also used in a job interview, in an opposition to the state, in a public subsidy, etc....


----------

